# Do NTJ females intimidate you?



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I just noticed this pattern where NTJ females can make other people get caught off guard. 
I assume it's because of their tendency to judge things quickly, speak eloquently, be competitive, etc, what not (not gonna dig too far into this or I'm gonna have to discuss each type ), sometimes they can be blunt in their observations without considering how it may come across to some other individuals. 

However there's a mushy and personal core to EVERYONE so I just wonder how presuming some of you are (no offense) (+ sometimes it's the NTJ who needs to learn how to loosen up); 

Do you ever get threatened or offended by this NTJ vibe, leading you to assume they're brutal, cold, superficial, or something? 
In return, does it seem unearthly, confusing/odd or refreshing when this person shows a softer side?! Hm...


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

nope not an issue. have a close entj friend.


----------



## JesusSuperStars (Oct 31, 2009)

I get caught off guard when a certain INTJ robot shows any type of serious emotion at all.

The rare instances make me feel like I’m witnessing a special moment in time. I also appreciate them more.

Intimidated? No, but I can definitely see how someone could be.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

NTJ females are attractive by default. Intimidating - No. Challenging - Yes.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Limitx3m said:


> I get caught off guard when a certain INTJ robot shows any type of serious emotion at all.
> 
> The rare instances make me feel like I’m witnessing a special moment in time. I also appreciate them more.
> 
> Intimidated? No, but I can definitely see how someone could be.


"A certain INTJ robot" ?


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

NTJ females are the bestest. They can kick my arse any day of the week. :crazy:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Intimidated? Not really. I don't mind INTJ girls but I do prefer INTP's. ENTJ's are a no-no for me. Can't do it :tongue:
I'd rather not have someone pushing me and expecting me to do something. I do things at my own pace and can't tolerate people telling me what to do (even if they make suggestions). I'm certain that no ENTJ would fall for me anyway. They would have to be VERY determined. I suspect they would end up giving up despite the intentions they had when beginning.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

Lady Gaga!!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Molock said:


> Intimidated? Not really. I don't mind INTJ girls but I do prefer INTP's. ENTJ's are a no-no for me. Can't do it :tongue:
> I'd rather not have someone pushing me and expecting me to do something. I do things at my own pace and can't tolerate people telling me what to do (even if they make suggestions). I'm certain that no ENTJ would fall for me anyway. They would have to be VERY determined. I suspect they would end up giving up despite the intentions they had when beginning.


Funny how you view "them" as pushy. Wonder why. Cos they can be stubborn about following or expressing their point of view maybe?


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

My mom is an ENTJ and she can be pretty damn scary... but she shows her soft side every once in a while. Regardless, NTJs generally aren't that scary. I'll beat them down with my mind powers.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

KyojiK said:


> My mom is an ENTJ and she can be pretty damn scary... but she shows her soft side every once in a while. Regardless, NTJs generally aren't that scary. I'll beat them down with my mind powers.


Soft spot for mind powers: win.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

NiDBiLD said:


> NTJ females are attractive by default. Intimidating - No. Challenging - Yes.


I guess sometimes they need to be squeezed a little. :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I quite like NTJ or NTP women, although I don't think I know any in real life, sadly.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> I guess sometimes they need to be squeezed a little. :crazy:


Though they would never admit it, yes. And they all get so put off guard when someone actually dares to squeeze them.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

im fortunate to know a few ntj ladies.. and it hadnt even occured to me to be intimidated. i get that they are very smart and can be kind of blunt at times but i guess our friendships are such that ive already seen their little creamy centers. i think they find me more intimidating than i do them.. which is funny imo. 
i can see how they could be intimidating though at a first glance maybe. newcomers in my little merry band of friends often think my ntj friends hate them... which isnt true. they just exude this sort of 'im not interested in you and im not going to aknowledge your pressence vibe' similar to the one you see in cats


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

missred said:


> they just exude this sort of 'im not interested in you and im not going to aknowledge your pressence vibe' similar to the one you see in cats



If I were an animal, it would be a cat.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Last three posts make a Lot of sense to me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Funny how you view "them" as pushy. Wonder why. Cos they can be stubborn about following or expressing their point of view maybe?


From what I have read, ENTJ's naturally like to lead and create structure. I detest this and I'm sure an ENTJ would assume that I am a lost cause which would only make me angrier :laughing:

Btw, I am just making assumptions based on what I have read.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

No. I love them. Whenever I'm lucky enough to come across one, we immediately become best friends.

The end.


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha (May 23, 2010)

I like both NFJ and NTJ women and appreciate both for what they have to offer and find neither intimidating.
Ive found that some of the NTJ or NTP women I know are rather intimidated by others which sort of ruins this imagery I have in my head of them but...thats just the two or three I know in real life. I doubt (and HOPE) the image I have of them is real...it is right guys?
I like the emotional fuel of an NFJ on the weekend when Im an ENFP....but I find NTJ's are better at being good and loyal friends on weekedays (when Im in school and need to be more NTJ).


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

CordiINTJ said:


> I'm afraid of people. I can act completely wild and brave and strong but put me in a room with an ISXJ and I'll freak out. I'd probably beat down some poor ESTP though.


Let Wingman hold you... and refer you to a band called, "Sick Puppies". They're fucken awesome.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

having listened to "You're going down" by Sick Puppies, I am contented. Thanks


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

THIS IS WARRRR.
And it's on tonight
So get up and fight
Get up and fight
You had all your life
To run and hide
Now step up, now step up
*Let's do this*

I am not intimidated by NTJ females. I love them. They're afraid of me


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

No seriously, I'm now downloading songs I've never heard before. Why didn't I listen to this earlier? And girls scare me sometimes too. I think I must be the weakest INTJ I know


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

NTJ females are scary. At least with an ENTJ and INTJ male you can wave a red sheet around, get them to chase after you, and at the final moment move out of the way so they run into a room with a game of risk. That should keep the two busy for a couple years. NTJ females have to have this sexy thing that makes me attracted to them and dilutes my ability to care about tricking them into a risk tournament with each other.


----------



## CordiINTJ (Jun 13, 2010)

what sexy thing?


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> I just noticed this pattern where NTJ females can make other people get caught off guard.
> I assume it's because of their tendency to judge things quickly, speak eloquently, be competitive, etc, what not (not gonna dig too far into this or I'm gonna have to discuss each type ), sometimes they can be blunt in their observations without considering how it may come across to some other individuals.
> 
> However there's a mushy and personal core to EVERYONE so I just wonder how presuming some of you are (no offense) (+ sometimes it's the NTJ who needs to learn how to loosen up);
> ...


i haven't gotten to know any ENTJ women yet, but INTJ females on this site, whoowee.... they have me in awe of their verbal ass-kicking skills. pure badassery. can't help but admire and envy it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> THIS IS WARRRR.
> And it's on tonight
> So get up and fight
> Get up and fight
> ...


We both know I am the least bit 'fraid of you. And you're right, you finally came to a cease and desist after talking to me. What you never noticed was that I was aware of your trickery from the beginning. Your game was just never persistent enough. :wink:


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

You're welcome CordiINTJ. While you're still in downloading mode try Halestorm. The lead singer (girl) knows all about playing games.


I know how to scare any girl! Just walk up with my posse and be like, "You ever been fucked by three guys before?"

...well almost any girl :bored:


PS - "We're all rotten, buried and forgotten! No one's getting out alive!" The Bottom by Sick Puppies


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Wingman said:


> "You ever been fucked by three guys before?"


Weaksauce. I like more intelligent females. They have to answer a riddle first: "Have you ever sat on a chair with three legs?"

PS.


----------



## USSVagrant (Jun 10, 2010)

Nah. Their seriousness makes me tickle them.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I like NTJ females. I feel a solidarity with them. Finally, someone who doesn't want to talk about shopping! As far as approaching an NTJ female (maybe males, too) is just be forward. Of the three men I've had any kind of encounter with, the first one flat out asked me to have sex with him; the second asked me for a kiss; the third just kissed me. If they hadn't been so bold I would've never known they were interested.


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

Usually when I meet an NTJ girl we get along really well. That being said I have had several friends tell me that when they first met me they thought I was scary. I was actually surprised to hear this because I don't think of myself that way at all. I feel at ease with NTJ women because I don't have to fill the role of protector in certain situations. I really hate that role. NTJ can handle themselves.


----------



## Ambiguous (Aug 17, 2009)

I only know one female NTJ well and she's an INTJ. I wouldn't say they intimidate me as much as intrigue me. She actually is pretty excitable and bubbly for an INTJ which throws me off sometimes, but other times she just wants to be alone. She always says she thinks she is superior to me in intellect and she thinks shes my life mentor, so I just her babble on about her suggestions for my life about once a week. But all in all, I think they're cool. I often think what it would be like to date one.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. Every day. Usually all day long. Text, chat, emails, phone calls. I quiver in my boots whenever I see her pop up.

I'm not intimidated by her for the same reasons others are. Some think her too feisty, sharp-witted, iconoclastic. No, this one intimidates me because she basically carries my heart around with her in her back pocket.


----------



## sk3tched (Jan 31, 2010)

ENTJ - I'm a little nervous when around her. She gets angry at things I normally wouldn't be angry at, things I don't understand why you'd be angry at, so it's a little difficult. She also changes moods like crazy, and there are certain times where she wants to be treated in different ways..."modes", I'd call it. She had a "working mode" and a "cuddly mode"...and, as a combination of the two, a "domineering mode" which is often on, which she often has when around me since I give up easily at times. *cough* She's a fierce planner, and I don't really relate with that, either.

Nonetheless, she's one of my closest friends right now, and I love her. She's fun and dependable, and I like to interact with her playfully and talk about nerdy things we're interested in. She depends on me to be "the most relaxing person she knows", and sometimes comes by just to chat it up and relax. =D We compliment each other...sharing NT and not the other two letters and all.

INTJ - Hard to say, I know a girl who's INTJ, but I haven't talked to her in a while. She really likes philosophy and enjoys poking fun at random things with me. We like discussing topics that interest us.

I know an INTJ male too, and he's pretty awesome...we work out together at the gym and talk about our problems and random philosophical stuff. Really nice guy, but he has a lot of girl problems, since he tends to go for extraverted feelers, so he comes to me to talk about them since we trust each other.


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

God yes! They seem so quixk and witty where as I'm al "...Yea...."


----------



## Promethean (Jun 21, 2010)

Female INTJs are fine, but I am weary of female ENTJs. I find them curious and something that should usually be kept at a distance. I do this because we set off each other's ENTJ rival mode faster.


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 7, 2010)

No, why would they?
The odds are that xNTJ females understand me better than most of the other personality types.

I grant you that they can be intimidating at times, but that's a matter of personality too. You can ask the same question on almost any of the I types.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

none


----------

